# Auto sleeper fridge getting cold when turned off



## dane (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi We have a 2004 ford ravenna auto sleeper which works fine and we had no trouble till we connected it up to the mains hookup
when we check there was ice in the freezer even though it was turn off at the switch has any one had a problem like this or is this normal i like to keep the battery on charge when it is laid up but the fridge and battery charge are on the same curcuit

regards
Kevin


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

If the appropriate mains electricity switch on the fridge is off, then it should not freeze up.

Are you sure the switch is off? Ours works opposite way to usual house light switches, but lights up green when on.

We do find that you have to set the fridge dial on a low number when on mains, else the cucumber freezes solid!


----------



## dane (Apr 19, 2009)

*fridge getting cold on mains*

Hi 
thanks for reply but fridge has no green light the switch rotates to switch from one supply to another
Dane


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Dane,

Any chance of a photo to help identify the fridge type?

I had a 2005 Autosleeper and (like FoweyBoy's) it had 2 switches at the left hand side of the front panel. A small red one that switched it on and off 12v, once the engine was running, and a larger green switch that switched it on and off 230v, once a hookup was connected. The rotary switches on mine were just to control the temperature on gas/mains.


----------



## dane (Apr 19, 2009)

*fridge getting cold on mains*

Hi philoaks
this does not sound like my fridge the one I have has knobs one for temp and the other has four positions off/ 12v/ 230/ gas there is a yellow light when it is lit I will try to photo it and put them on
thank you for reply
Dane :?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Either on the inside near the light, or at the back (pop off the vent) there should be a model number for the fridge.

Once you have this you can search for the operating instructions on the dometic site.

Steve


----------

